# DW Lapierre Club....



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

*DW Lapierre Club.... (other MTBS welcome)*

Well here's some half descent pictures of my Lapierre Froggy 518 which I got last week following on from the MTB thread in the off topic section:









































How to wash it:









Get pics of your Lapierres posted in here!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

very nice bit of kit, and very jealous :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks a nice bike mate, and i lol'd at the wash sticker


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I love LaPierre and I've got a couple of test rides booked in early next year for the Zesty and the Spicey and all being well I might treat myself!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Very Nice, and as requested heres my spicy 516


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

do not iron :lol: :lol:


can i join?


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, you can join too....


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nice!

heres my lapierre 5ive SE (orange edition :lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^ you Lapierre looks very much like one of those Orange things 


















:lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

182_blue said:


> ^ you Lapierre looks very much like one of those Orange things
> 
> :lol:


:lol: its an import......

why the change from the mountain kings to high rollers?

not get on with them?

can be a bit iffy eh lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^lol, well i have two set of wheels and those are the ones that Rutland cycles had in stock whilst i was there LOL so i bought them, i do rate them though, they seem quite a bit more progressive that the MK's and handle very well


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lovely bikes guys....

but when spending THAT much £££ it should be on a road bike 

I would post up my lovely Stumpy FS but it would just put your girly coloured shiny things to shame :lol:


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

No point in buying a road bike.... I have a car for the road haha.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

bikes can go on roads??!?


:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> bikes can go on roads??!?
> 
> :lol:


yep - you can tell because thats when all the mud starts to fall off


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

My old steed


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

Replaced with
















Ridden around here


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

those fox forks look the bomb!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

what ones? think most run fox bar the kona


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Those are some cracking looking bikes:doublesho

Bet they cost a few ££££££


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

BENJY said:


> Those are some cracking looking bikes:doublesho
> 
> Bet they cost a few ££££££


theyre all around the £3,000 mark :lol:


----------

